# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Orégano de exportación

## ciper

Bueno soy nuevo en este foro, actualmente trabajo en una empresa agroexportadora de frutas frescas, pero resulta que tengo unas tierras familiares que las quisiera aprovechar, estas están en las alturas de Huaraz, de siempre han cosechado buen orégano pero no para la exportación sino simplemente para el consumo local, aun no se mucho al respecto y quisiera que alguien me pueda orientar, en temas como la siembra, tipos de orégano, mercados potenciales, costos de producción, etc.Temas similares: Artículo: Brasil, Chile y España son principales importadores de orégano peruano Artículo: Orégano de Moquegua se abre camino en el mercado chileno Artículo: Exportación de orégano creció 2.5% en volumen pero 16.7% en valor entre enero y abril hoja de oregano para exportacion Busco proveedores de nueces, oregano, paprika,  pimientas

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Ciper: 
Te paso un enlace donde puedes investigar un poco acerca del cultivo de orégano: *http://www.infoagro.com/aromaticas/oregano.htm* 
También te paso el enlace a un tema del foro donde ofrecen orégano de exportación. Tal vez puedas conversar con el creador del tema, para ver si te puede asesorar, o a ver si en todo caso, se pueden asociar para producir orégano de exportación: *https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread.php?t=1447* 
Además, voy a buscar en el Exportando Perú: Agricultura 2008 - 2009, a ver si te puedo datear cuáles son los mercados de destino de nuestro orégano de exportación. 
Espero te sirva la info, y te respondo en uno días el tema de los mercados de destino. 
Saludos y gracias por participar del foro.

----------


## jvma

Hola, me gustaria saber si aun estas produciendo oregano para consumo local, a cuanto su presentacion de 30k por saco

----------


## Proalipe.sac

Buenas tardes contamos con diversos productos todos de excelente calidad como HONGO DE PINO, OREGANO EMTERO, MOLIDO, ROMERO, TOMILLO, JENGIBRE, PAPRIKA, tanto para exportación como para mercado local. Cualquier consulta o cotización por favor comuníquese al 913132767 o al correo proalipe.sac@gmail.com 
Ing. Norman Panduro
ProAlipe SAC

----------

